# Algae on Anubias



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i'm posting this here so i could get more response in the correct spesific forum, what is this thing on my anubias? how to get rid this and prevent it in the future?










FYI, this Anubias get direct light due to my current setting, the tank is 10 gallon, about 2 weeks old, i dose some ferts, light is 45 watts with 10 hours duration.


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

Those are green spot algae, hard and tough to remove and is something you would usually see on almost any anubias in any tank. The difference is the degree of infestation (or in some cases, the scar), taking into account that an anubias leaf may live for more than a year and they are very slow grower.

I think it is still normal for GSA taking place in a new setup. Given some time and a good balance to the tank, GSA would usually dissapear or significantly reduced. You may also want to help by placing anubias where they should be, shadowed or in a low-medium light tank.

*your anubias likely originated from emmersed culture, that is why initially you obtain a batch that are very clean.


----------



## Bert H (Dec 15, 2003)

As stated above, it's tough to keep Anubias for long term without some gsa forming on them. If it were me, I wouldn't worry about it, unless it got to be too much. Getting some nerite snails will help you some.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

find a nice shaded spot to put the anubias in. They'll be fine in low light and the algae will go away eventually.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i just dipped the anubias with 5% bleach for 2-3 minutes, thouroughly rinse them and the most of the spots are gone, im pretty happy about it but is it really can dissapear that instantly?

i'm planning to move this plant to a low light tank i'm currently working on.


----------

